# Dragon, 1/72 Saturn V Instructions.



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Can anyone who has the 1/72 Saturn V (not skylab) scan the instructions for me please?

I'd like to know what S-IVB parts are common with the skylab version.

Thanks.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

here you go:

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10220984


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks.

That fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

My pleasure. It's a handy site, I have comped heaps of instructions and pics from there.

Occasionally i buy something, as well.


----------

